# Cinco de Mayo Classic Car Show-Tropicana, Laughlin, NV, hosted by Happy Times Events



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​


*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
**LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza

*​
*THE CHOLO DJ*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.*​

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT  lets keep the homies notifyed.


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

Is this going to take the place of the October show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mnc47 said:


> Is this going to take the place of the October show.


No, it is addition to the sept/oct show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is going to be gooood.....


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT  if i still have it ill be bringing two bikes. the green one and a black and red one.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

so is there a flyer being made right now, or does there need to be one made up? im game to make one if needed.


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

gjbotello said:


> *Cinco de Mayo Classic **Car Show
> Hosted by Happy Times Events
> Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
> SAVE THIS DATE! Saturday, May 5th, 2012
> ...


flyer in process, out soon


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

IM GANNA TRY TO MAKE THIS ONE:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

gjbotello said:


> *Cinco de Mayo Classic **Car Show
> Hosted by Happy Times Events
> Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
> SAVE THIS DATE! Weekend of May 5th, 2012
> ...


Flyer out soon


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Rudygroupeoc (Jun 2, 2011)

GROUPE will be attending this show!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

new flyer


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, this s gonna be on hit.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I heard this gets off the hook


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS*​


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: It sure does.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

gjbotello said:


> View attachment 409802
> 
> 
> new flyer


:wave:

image hosting png


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave:
> 
> image hosting png


:wave: will try to make it


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

Classic Oldies will be there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

*tropicana*

QVO LOUIE THIS IS ART FROM OLD STYLE WE'LL BE THERE LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME OF YEAR


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

just booked are rooms. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT. That black and red bike may be purple soon.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

gjbotello said:


> *Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
> HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events
> 
> Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

May get some luck and have some new goodies on the dragon bike for the show.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge.....​


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Nice weather in May out here! Shouldn't be any wind or rain at all, and will be nice and sunny! Louie, if you can drop off some flyers for me. I'll be at Buffalo Wild Wings sat for the fights!!! I'll cruise over to your spot next door to grab them.

I put a link in the "Mohave County" topic to this show, Need a good local turn out this time!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lowlinc93 said:


> :thumbsup: Nice weather in May out here! Shouldn't be any wind or rain at all, and will be nice and sunny! Louie, if you can drop off some flyers for me. I'll be at Buffalo Wild Wings sat for the fights!!! I'll cruise over to your spot next door to grab them.
> 
> I put a link in the "Mohave County" topic to this show, Need a good local turn out this time!!!


Ill talk to danny and see if he is down, maybe he can bring out his son,s new bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolGroupeELA (Nov 23, 2008)

GROUPE ELA WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IE CC/BC WILL BE THERE


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:yes:HAVE TO GO TO THIS SHOW,SWEET SHOW AND CONCERT:thumbsup:,ITS ON


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

↑↑↑↑UP↑↑↑↑TO↑↑↑↑THE↑↑↑↑TOP↑↑↑↑


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

As it always is in Laughlin, this is going to be one big party.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

We got the homies from Lowrider Style car club supporting the event on there website. :thumbsup: 

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/lowriderstylenews.html


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump. Latins finest reppin 2 shows th a2 day. Ttt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## biggmexxx (Mar 24, 2010)

Any idea how many cars this show gets? 

Got my room booked and car registered, can't wait.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

biggmexxx said:


> Any idea how many cars this show gets?
> 
> Got my room booked and car registered, can't wait.


Last year's october event.Pic's on last two pages.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...pytimes-events-viva-tropicana-car-show-4.html


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got the show advertised on this site now too.

http://www.customcarforums.com/


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IT'S GOING DOWN CHOLO DJ STYLE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT just a month away.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

You don't want to miss this one.


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Whats up on a Roll call.....

Devotions Las Vegas will be in the house*


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

808t0702 said:


> *Whats up on a Roll call.....
> 
> Devotions Las Vegas will be in the house*


Heres the line up so far. lmk if im missing any clubs or if there are other clubs interested in rolling out.*
*
CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
STREET KINGZ VALLE COACHELLA
TOGETHER LA CA​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This show is going to be firme because it is getting a lot of support. I have dj'd this show for 3 yrs and it is ALWAYS a crowd pleaser. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. Make sure you eat at the Italian resaturant inside, IT'S BOMBA!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............








AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.












WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


>


Hope to see you at the show. :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Almost here....cant wait to chill with some of the homies and make some new ones*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

UP UP AND AWAY!!


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Can one of the homies that have been to this show before please clarify for me when they do the awards.....i read that cars are judged on saturday so are awards presented saturday???? let me know cuz i want to be there to see all the homies get their awards*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

808t0702 said:


> *Can one of the homies that have been to this show before please clarify for me when they do the awards.....i read that cars are judged on saturday so are awards presented saturday???? let me know cuz i want to be there to see all the homies get their awards*


Yes sir, judging and trophys are awarded sat, they will announce whenthrough out the day.


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Heres the line up so far. lmk if im missing any clubs or if there are other clubs interested in rolling out.*
> *
> CLUB ROLL CALL.
> E STREET CRUIZERS
> ...


STREET KINGZ VALLE COACHELLA GONNA COME DOWN HOMIES


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CARLOS B said:


> STREET KINGZ VALLE COACHELLA GONNA COME DOWN HOMIES


Added :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Added :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Keep this on page one for the last week before the show.


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

almost time homies!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE AGAIN FOR THIS FIRME SHOW. IF ANYONE IS GOING TO SELL CONCERT TICKETS BRING THEM TO THE DJ BOOTH. IT'S GONNA BE A FIRME SHOW. JUST MAKE SURE TO TAKE DOWN YOUR CANOPIES AFTER THE SHOW BECAUSE THE WIND WILL PICK THEM RIGHT UP OFF OF THE GROUND, BELIEVE ME.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE AGAIN FOR THIS FIRME SHOW. IF ANYONE IS GOING TO SELL CONCERT TICKETS BRING THEM TO THE DJ BOOTH. IT'S GONNA BE A FIRME SHOW. *JUST MAKE SURE TO TAKE DOWN YOUR CANOPIES AFTER THE SHOW BECAUSE THE WIND WILL PICK THEM RIGHT UP OFF OF THE GROUND, BELIEVE ME.*


Quoted for truth. :yes:


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

almost show time


----------



## CARLOS B (Oct 26, 2009)

anybody know what are categories for this show or is it jus best of


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

tee munis Two days till party time. Vegas will be parting hard. :rimshot:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT tomarrows the day. see everyone there!!


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rollin in the morning!!!


----------



## wicked72rivi (Sep 8, 2010)

somebody post up pics of the show i missed it,,,,


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Another firme Happy Times event. This Cinco de Mayo show was off the hook. Good to see alot of gente out there. Qvo Tiempo CC, Down N Out CC, Pharoahs CC, Viejitos were in the house, several chapters from Dukes, La Gente CC, Road Dog CC, Good Times CC, Thursday Night Garage Association, Majestics, un chingo of vatos from Groupe (several chapters), New Movement CC-qvo Rudy, Life's Finest BC in the house, Johnny from Redemption CC, and anyone that I forgot to mention -sorry. Thanks to everyone that donated their plastic bottles and aluminum cans to my kids' Nintendo Fund :bowrofl:. Dam, now I gotta smash all of those cans. There was a grito contest for men and women. Ricky, founder of Micheladas Antojitos donated $200 cash to the female grito winner, thanks Ricky. Hope to see everyone out there on Sept. 28th and 29th at the Tropicana Express in Laughlin. We will be having Tierra and Thee Midniters. Book your rooms early. 

Last but not least, gracias to Our Style CC for taking Hugo aka "Juice's" car out there for all to enjoy. R.I.P. Juice.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got home, will have pics today or tomarrow.


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Just got home, will have pics today or tomarrow.


hey man it was really cool meeting you....thanks for all the info for the show....anytime i can look out for you on a ride to a show let me know homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

808t0702 said:


> hey man it was really cool meeting you....thanks for all the info for the show....anytime i can look out for you on a ride to a show let me know homie


Any time bro, and thank's for comming out to support. :wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

A teaser for everyone while i get my net workin.


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

What can I say, another successful show in Laughlin. We had a blast, had the pleasure of meeting a lot of new gente and hung out with the homies. Already booked my rooms for September, hope to see everyone there.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ya me 2 lets c some pics. :dunno:


wicked72rivi said:


> somebody post up pics of the show i missed it,,,,


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## wicked72rivi (Sep 8, 2010)

whats up matt,,, how you been did you ever find the magazine i was asking you about
View attachment pendent c.a.d design.bmp


----------



## wicked72rivi (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

wicked72rivi said:


> whats up matt,,, how you been did you ever find the magazine i was asking you about
> View attachment 478189


Naw i havent. ill keep looking.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TINY PIC REPLACED THIS PIC WITH SOME THING UNRELATED TO THIS THREAD. >:/


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

Matt great pics bro....see you in sep homie


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The next date for the Tropicana Express and Happy Times Events is Sept. 28th and 29th featuring Thee Midniters and Tierra.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Matt, I really like the pics! You did good!!!


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE LAUGHLIN CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW, HAPPY TIMES EVENTS APPRECIATES ALL THE SUPPORT AND HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME. NEXT HAPPY TIMES EVENTS CAR & BIKE SHOW WILL BE VIVA TROPICANA LAUGHLIN FRI & SAT SEPT 28TH & 29TH MAKE YOUR RESERVATIONS NOW! LIVE ENTERTAINMENT WILL BE TIERRA & THEE MIDNITERS ALSO OUTSIDE VICTORY PLAZA NEW VOICE FEATURING 'ROCKY PADILLA' . D.J. DURING CAR SHOW EVENT WILL BE ' THE CHOLO D.J. ' FLYER COMING SOON. FOR RESERVATIONS 1800-243-6846


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Times said:


> THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE LAUGHLIN CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW, HAPPY TIMES EVENTS APPRECIATES ALL THE SUPPORT AND HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME. NEXT HAPPY TIMES EVENTS CAR & BIKE SHOW WILL BE VIVA TROPICANA LAUGHLIN FRI & SAT SEPT 28TH & 29TH MAKE YOUR RESERVATIONS NOW! LIVE ENTERTAINMENT WILL BE TIERRA & THEE MIDNITERS ALSO OUTSIDE VICTORY PLAZA NEW VOICE FEATURING 'ROCKY PADILLA' . D.J. DURING CAR SHOW EVENT WILL BE ' THE CHOLO D.J. ' FLYER COMING SOON. FOR RESERVATIONS 1800-243-6846


You know ill be there louie, already reserved for both viva tropicana and the holloween show. Even have green neons being added to my fenders for the light show. 

On a side note, i think the arranged parking had a way better turn out then the first come first serve. Everyone had a spot and dident have to guess what spots wer un occupyed. Deffinetly keep that for the shows.


----------

